# A very early Mock Draft



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

This is early I know. And during march madness it will change. During individual workouts with teams it will change. And depending on who declares. These are my early guesses. There is no guarantee Blatche is a 1st round pick if he turns pro. Louis Williams is worth no more than a 20's pick if he goes. They both need to go to school. I reccommend Indian Hills CC for Blatche.
I suspect the college prospects will continue to rise even from what I have proposed so far.

1. Marvin Williams Jr
2. Chris Paul
3. Rudy Gay
4. Chris Taft
5. M. Andriuskevicius
6. Brandan Wright
7. Rashad McCants
8. Raymond Felton
9. Hakim Warrick
10. John Gilchrest
11. N. Aleksandrov
12. Andrew Bogut
13. Ersan llyasova
14. Jarret Jack
15. Tiago Splitter
16. Rodney Carney
17. Johan Petro
18. Rudy Fernandez
19. Ryan Gomes
20. Joey Graham
21. Kennedy Winston
22. Ronny Turiaf
23. Kosta Perovic
24. Danny Granger
25. Fransico Garcia
26. Antoine Wright
27. Curtis Stinson
28. Gerald Green
29. Wayne Simien
30. Julius Hodge

Bubbles Nate Robinson, Channing Frye, Sean Banks, Veremeenko, Jawad Williams, Dijon Thompson, Daniel Ewing, Jared Homan (in no particular order)


----------



## ChrisCrossover (Sep 27, 2004)

It's too early to comment too much on your mock draft, so let's just accept it as it is. Just one thing: Brandan Wright is a HS junior, so he won't be in the draft before 2006, just like Greg Oden.

While we are at it, I would like to present our mock draft, too. It is available under www.crossover-online.de/crossover/pro_draft.php and contains lengthy scouting reports (in German, though). Here is our current top 30, which will be updated next week and every fortnight.

1. Chris Taft
2. Chris Paul
3. Martynas Andriuskevicius
4. Marvin Williams
5. Nemanja Aleksandrov
6. Ray Felton
7. Tiago Splitter
8. Andrew Bogut
9. Rudy Fernandez
10. John Gilchrist
11. Johan Petro
12. Rashad McCants
13. Hakim Warrick
14. Jarrett Jack
15. LaMarcus Aldridge
16. Francisco Garcia
17. Wayne Simien
18. Deron Williams
19. Gerald Green
20. Julius Hodge
21. Ronny Turiaf
22. Danny Granger
23. Roko-Leni Ukic
24. Ryan Gomes
25. Charlie Villanueva
26. Kosta Perovic
27. Louis Williams
28. Sean Banks
29. Joey Graham
30. Predrag Samardziski


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

No way is Jarrett Jack going #14, he will be lucky to be a first rounder.....


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

chris: thank you for catching my transposition error. I am excited about Wright, I just wrote the wrong name in 6 spot
here is the correction 
Martell Webster #6

Zag, I believe players with college experience will be taken higher in these drafts than in previous. Just my opinion. Especially point guards and centers.

I realize a lot depends on who declares. I'm just doing my part to stop all the "Ivans" from getting overhyped. 

My personal opinion is that if teams start drafting kids with a year of college (minus LB Carmelo type players etc) then more kids will go to college for a year and there will be less "busts"


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

Neither one of you has Josh Boone in the 1st round. Yet both have UConn players (Rudy Gay and Charlie Villanueva).

Josh Boone will be the 1st Conn. player drafted this year and I would be very surprised if he is not a lottery pick.

He has size at 6'10" and is a very good rebounder which often translates well into the Pro's.


----------



## ChrisCrossover (Sep 27, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>zagsfan20</b>!
> No way is Jarrett Jack going #14, he will be lucky to be a first rounder.....


He's a proven team leader, great in the open court and can score in a variety of ways. Plus, he could become a great defender. In any other draft he would be picked in the 20s, but this year, he may be moving up. Unlike Deron Williams, he doesn't have another great PG prospect at his side (unless you really want to count Bynum or Elder as one), and he took his bunch of undersized overachievers all the way to the championship game. I'm sure this won't be forgotten. 

Still, it is a possibility he may slip some; perhaps he will trade spots with Deron Williams. Please keep in mind that this is a very early projection when running me down for this mock draft. A lot of things will change, even within the next month. We'll see.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> Neither one of you has Josh Boone in the 1st round. Yet both have UConn players (Rudy Gay and Charlie Villanueva).
> 
> Josh Boone will be the 1st Conn. player drafted this year and I would be very surprised if he is not a lottery pick.
> ...


I believe he is a sophmore. He like Okafor could really work on his offensive game if I'm correct about him being a sophm. If he came out for this draft he's definitely a first round I will say that. I dont want to dog the guy. I dont have Charlie, he may come out. But I hope he too stays another year


----------



## ChrisCrossover (Sep 27, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> Neither one of you has Josh Boone in the 1st round. Yet both have UConn players (Rudy Gay and Charlie Villanueva).


As I said: Anticipate a lot of player movement over the next weeks and months. Overrated Euros like Perovic and Samardziski will probably withdraw (as usual), and veteran college guys could replace them: Diogu, Frye and others. 

To your point: As of now, I don't see neither Boone nor Gay entering the draft this year. Both would definitely benefit from another year at UConn. Right now, Villanueva seems to be the Huskie most likely to enter, but even that isn't a sure thing. 

And after all, this is just one possible mock draft, and we don't claim it to be perfect. Right now, there are about 50 players to consider, and it is up to everyone's judgment to decide who will or won't enter the NBA draft in June.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>ChrisCrossover</b>!
> 
> To your point: As of now, I don't see neither Boone nor Gay entering the draft this year. Both would definitely benefit from another year at UConn. .


this is exactly why i did a draft board. If Rudy is a top five pick, you cant do much better than that, you gotta come out. Especially if a team gave him a guarantee. I dont think college is the only place a player can learn, you just have to be drafted into the right situation. Kinda like Josh Smith, I think he is learning on the job well and getting some PT. I think if rudy gay or williams landed on a team like the bobcats, it would really be good for them and the team.

that and look at where wayne siemen is on your board. I dont think so. Guys like Splitter/bogut are listed as high as one on some draft boards, but they are gonna fall.

Siemen is too high, injuries at height=late round pick


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

i think its a need draft with the top guys being;
bogut,c
taft,c/pf
paul, pg
splitter,pf
marvin williams,sf
to me they would be the top 5, i dont think martynas,gay or martell webster are coming out.


----------



## AZwildcats4 (Feb 9, 2004)

Do you really see Gilchrist going in the top ten?


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

You should put which teams draft which guy. I wanna see who you think my suns are gonna draft with their pick and the Bulls pick.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

So far, Bogut is my #1.


----------



## ChitwoodStyle (Oct 9, 2003)

I think that the best players will be Rudy Fernandez, Tiago Splitter, and Andrew Bogurt. 

Rudy and Tiago are the best players at there positions available so if a team needs a guard they should take Rudy high and if they need post scoring Tiago would be the pick. Bogurt will probably fall to around 15 or so when teams who are looking to improve on their standings and be better the next year, will look at the C/PF who rebounds, scores, and plays defense. He does everything you would ask of him, except for sell tickets, which is why i see him falling out of the lottery.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>AZwildcats4</b>!
> Do you really see Gilchrist going in the top ten?


obviously depends on who comes out and who doesnt. right now i'm guessing, and my guess is teams are going to go with guys who have proved something. Guys with at least a year of college under their belt


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

Bogut won't slip past the first half-dozen (six) players selected. The team's currently picking 2-7 all are in desperate need of a center (it's even possible NOH would go for him anyway). With Bogut being the #1 or 2 overall center, he will be selected in that range.


----------



## ChrisCrossover (Sep 27, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>AZwildcats4</b>!
> Do you really see Gilchrist going in the top ten?


As already stated, it depends on who is coming out. If Paul, Felton and Sergio Rodriguez declare, he may slip some. As the third PG in the draft - as we project him right now - he is a borderline top-10 pick. Of course March Madness will shake things up unpredictably. But till then, I see him as a shoe-in for a lottery spot, and he has a shot at a good top-10 selection.



> Originally posted by <b>Kekai23</b>!
> You should put which teams draft which guy. I wanna see who you think my suns are gonna draft with their pick and the Bulls pick.


As a matter of fact, the Suns are among the teams most likely to either draft a proven veteran higher than he deserves or immediately trade their pick. Please keep in mind that they just recently wasted three young players for an aging veteran in Jim Jackson. I'm not saying that this wasn't the right move given Phoenix's already young starting lineup, but I just don't think they hold rookies in high value. Then again, a lot depends on the financial situation and on who will be available. Still, right now a trade of at least one of the picks appears to be most likely.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ChrisCrossover</b>!
> It's too early to comment too much on your mock draft, so let's just accept it as it is. Just one thing: Brandan Wright is a HS junior, so he won't be in the draft before 2006, just like Greg Oden.
> 
> While we are at it, I would like to present our mock draft, too. It is available under www.crossover-online.de/crossover/pro_draft.php and contains lengthy scouting reports (in German, though). Here is our current top 30, which will be updated next week and every fortnight.
> ...


hakim warrick waaaaaaaay toooo low. Once they combine him his stock will go up even higher. Top 5 in my book


----------



## ChrisCrossover (Sep 27, 2004)

Top-5? No way, Jose! Based upon what? For a college senior without an NBA position, someone who is too weak physically to defend the big forwards and to bad defensively to defend the quick forwards, someone whose immediate career expectation is being an energy guy off the bench, a spot just outside the top-10 is a good thing. Top-5? I wouldn't bet on it.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

I dont do mock drafts until its like 60 days away, but here are my top 10 picks...

1. New Orleans- Andrew Bogut
2. Atlanta Hawks- Martynas Andriuskevicius
3. Charlotte Bobcats- Chris Taft
4. Golden State Warriors- Chris Paul
5. Milwaukie Bucks- Tiago Splitter
6. Utah Jazz- Raymond Felton
7. New Jersey Nets- Johan Petro
8. Toronto Raptors- Deron Williams
9. Denver Nuggets- Rudy Fernandez
10. Philidelphia 76'ers- Hakim Warrick


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>ChrisCrossover</b>!
> Top-5? No way, Jose! Based upon what? For a college senior without an NBA position, someone who is too weak physically to defend the big forwards and to bad defensively to defend the quick forwards, someone whose immediate career expectation is being an energy guy off the bench, a spot just outside the top-10 is a good thing. Top-5? I wouldn't bet on it.



Warrick has really improved, his coach (jim whoever) put him on the spot and he has really led the team. I'm Impressed with him. And his shot is starting really get better. He is top Ten.:yes: 

He was off on that, and Siemen is way to high for a 6'6 always injured power forward.


----------



## ChrisCrossover (Sep 27, 2004)

double post, see below.


----------



## ChrisCrossover (Sep 27, 2004)

Warrick could wind up being a top-10 pick after all the withdrawals (internationals and underclassmen) are through, but right now, I see him as a borderline lottery selection. I just don't think his game translates well to the pros, as he has no NBA jump shot, no trey, no ballhandling or perimeter defense. Think a taller Desmond Mason, and we all know where he wound up in the draft.

Actually, I'm not too high on Simien either but here, I had to compromise.  Let's just say that where he's at right now in this mock is the highest I expect him to go even after the withdrawal deadline. He should be in the David West category as a mid to late first-round selection.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

I havn't seen anyone put Quemont Greer in the first round yet? Leading scorer in CUSA and top 5 rebounder shoots 43 percent from beyond the arc. Most draft boards have him tail end of round 1 at this point.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

How about Johan Petro going to the Suns? What do you think about that?


----------



## ChrisCrossover (Sep 27, 2004)

It's far too early to predict something like that, but that said, Petro is definitely a candidate for the Suns. Think Nene without the understanding of the game. A raw, physical, athletic bigman with an emphesis on defense. They wouldn't even have to trade for Dalembert then.


----------



## Matthew Maurer (Oct 17, 2002)

> It's too early to comment too much on your mock draft, so let's just accept it as it is. Just one thing: Brandan Wright is a HS junior, so he won't be in the draft before 2006, just like Greg Oden.
> 
> While we are at it, I would like to present our mock draft, too. It is available under www.crossover-online.de/crossover/pro_draft.php and contains lengthy scouting reports (in German, though). Here is our current top 30, which will be updated next week and every fortnight.



Great site although I know no German It was excellent! You should add photos of the players though...


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ChrisCrossover</b>!
> as he has no NBA jump shot, no trey, no ballhandling or perimeter defense.


You are doing good job with your assessments, but ....

You are in absolutely NO POSITION to accurately assess Warrick's perimeter defence.

Let me ask you what defence Syraucse plays? After you have answered that, tell me how the hell you can possibly assess how his defence projects to the NBA? Thanks.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ThatBlazerGuy</b>!
> I dont do mock drafts until its like 60 days away, but here are my top 10 picks...
> 
> 1. New Orleans- Andrew Bogut
> ...


that looks as good as any i've seen(glad you're not doing mocks yet) but i am not sure martynas who really isnt playing much over in europe will come out. i would substitute that spot with marvin williams of no. carolina who is generally regarded as coming out and will go very high.


----------



## ChrisCrossover (Sep 27, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Matthew Maurer</b>!
> Great site although I know no German It was excellent! You should add photos of the players though...


Thank you very much. Especially if you are really Matthew Maurer (please excuse my general suspicion, but random names are typed so easily on the internet), this is about as much praise as we can get and it makes it all worth while. 

Concerning the photos: this would be the icing on the cake but so far it just hasn't been possible. In the end, it all comes down to copyright restrictions. We do have headshots of current NBA players, but prospect photos are another matter. 



> Originally posted by <b>JuniorNoboa</b>!
> You are doing good job with your assessments, but ....
> 
> You are in absolutely NO POSITION to accurately assess Warrick's perimeter defence.
> ...


I want to thank you for your praise, too, though I sense some aggressiveness in your post. I don't know where that's coming from. Sorry if I got you wrong. 

But since you asked me: Syracuse applies its famous 2-3 zone defense to shut down opposing teams, switching to man-to-man if need be (against BYU in the 2004 NCAA tournament, for example). 

The problem with Warrick is - and that is what I was driving at - that 'cuse uses him as a 4 guy, something he won't be in the League. So most of the time it is up to guys like Billy Edelin and Josh Pace to hunt down opposing wing players. Not only is Warrick's offensive game pretty much restricted to playing inside, he is also an interior defender for the Orange, and he has been just that over the course of his college career, if I'm not mistaken. 

So the problem is that at the very least, Warrick *will have to prove* that he can defend NBA Small Forwards, and his lack of strength and perimeter experience are concerns. Perhaps we can agree upon that. If I'm wrong, though, I'm the first one to admit it and would like you to correct my mistake. Thank you.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

> So the problem is that at the very least, Warrick will have to prove that he can defend NBA Small Forwards, and his lack of strength and perimeter experience are concerns. Perhaps we can agree upon that. If I'm wrong, though, I'm the first one to admit it and would like you to correct my mistake. Thank you.




Agree upon that - perimeter expereince is a weakness, but no perimter defence. I think he has the requisite athleticism and quickness to be a more then adequate defender at the 3 - but my point is exactly as you said, we will have to see him prove it or disprove it. 


I can't see Warrick going in the top 10 due to the simple fact that his size does not go with the strengths of his game.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

No way in hell Atlanta doesn't take a PG. That is a stone cold lock. They need one in the worst way.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> No way in hell Atlanta doesn't take a PG. That is a stone cold lock. They need one in the worst way.


don't they need a big man just as badly? If they're top 5 but Chris Paul is gone, don't they go big? 

They have a lot of money to spend should be able to get a backup point in the early second round. However, I wouldn't be suprised to see them get Paul.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> 
> 
> don't they need a big man just as badly? If they're top 5 but Chris Paul is gone, don't they go big?
> ...


They just better not get a wing player again. lol.


----------



## ChrisCrossover (Sep 27, 2004)

Don't the Hawks need almost everything very badly? Most of all, they need someone to kick Boris Diaw's behind - that guy is such an underachiever. Yesterday, he got a DNP-CD. I just can't believe it. Out-of-this-world athleticism and huge potential, and he winds up doing nothing. 

Am I mistaken or has he actually gotten worse? He had some promising games during his rookie season, but now with Walker, Harrington, Smith, and Childress on the roster, he may never again see the light of day with the Hawks. They might as well trade him for expiring contracts and a pick. 

But back to topic: It is absolutely speculative who will draft where. Let's just wait and see.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>JuniorNoboa</b>!
> 
> 
> You are doing good job with your assessments, but ....
> ...


JN. I would like your honest assessment of Hakim. What do you think he could realistically add to his game in the pros. Right now, I see him as a real tweener. Not big enough for the 4, and not enough perimeter game for the 3.

A lot of people on the Raps board want him, but I don't think we have a need for him with Bosh at the 4. I would not want him at the 3. I would much prefer a more traditional 4/5.

But does he fit the Raps system?


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>blowuptheraptors</b>!
> 
> 
> JN. I would like your honest assessment of Hakim. What do you think he could realistically add to his game in the pros. Right now, I see him as a real tweener. Not big enough for the 4, and not enough perimeter game for the 3.
> ...


I am not that high on him as a Pro. (Although he should win NCAA player of the year this year). He has the best mid-range game and in the nation. 

Apparently, Warrick works extremely hard on his free-throws and his jumpers. I just haven't seen any real improvement in his game.

Consider that Warrick scored 16 a game as a sophomre - without Melo on the team he would probably have been in that 18-20 

The other concern is his athletic post moves. Will he be willing to or be able physically to get banged on offence. That is his game will. I just don't know if his skills which work well against inferior and slower inside people will translate to the pros.

He is a 15-20 pick IMO. He is a high risk player - he could be out of the league in 5 years.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

Chris Paul and Josh Smith would be a great duo and sell a lot of tickets in the A-Town as would Raymond Felton and Emeka Okafor in Queen City.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JuniorNoboa</b>!
> 
> 
> You are doing good job with your assessments, but ....
> ...


2-3 ZONE is the defense boeheim plays. That is why noone really knew how good/bad carmelo would be defensively till he played on the nuggets.


----------



## ChrisCrossover (Sep 27, 2004)

Hello everybody, 
we have updated our mock draft for the first time. Please check the draftboard here 
http://www.crossover-online.de/crossover/pro_draft.php. 

The corresponding article is available here 

http://www.crossover-online.de/crossover/show_article.php?artNr=2067 

Feedback concerning the changes we made is very welcome.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

the only two people that are gonna knock Chris Paul out of the top draft slot is Marvin Williams Jr. or possibly Rudy Gay if they declare for the draft. Anyone that doesnt have one of those three guys in their one slot is gonna be wrong come june. Webster might as well come out of high school as well. He'd certainly be picked much higher than any of the other HS players that are talking about coming out


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ChrisCrossover</b>!
> 
> 
> He's a proven team leader, great in the open court and can score in a variety of ways. Plus, he could become a great defender. In any other draft he would be picked in the 20s, but this year, he may be moving up. Unlike Deron Williams, he doesn't have another great PG prospect at his side (unless you really want to count Bynum or Elder as one), and he took his bunch of undersized overachievers all the way to the championship game. I'm sure this won't be forgotten.
> ...


Jarrett Jack is a poor man's Chris Duhon. And that's not a compliment. Your insistance on putting him in the first round even after consideration really makes me question your opinions.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Let's see...

Jack is a way better shooter, more explosive off the dribble, taller, didn't have a mental breakdown for the entirety of his junior year, and is a better clutch player...

But other than those relatively _minor_ things, you're right on!


----------



## Amplifier (Feb 7, 2005)

Hakim is very simular athletically to Shawn Marion/Darius Miles. From what I have seen statistically and from Syracuse games he is closer to Shawn Marion than Miles.

Those are the best comparables for Hakim in the last 5 drafts. They went 3rd and 9th respectably.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>blabla97</b>!
> Let's see...
> 
> Jack is a way better shooter, more explosive off the dribble, taller, didn't have a mental breakdown for the entirety of his junior year, and is a better clutch player...
> ...


Duhon doesn't get alot of the credit he deserves. Do you really think Jack will survive in the nba? Or have a better rookie season than Duhon?


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>adam</b>!
> 
> 
> Duhon doesn't get alot of the credit he deserves. Do you really think Jack will survive in the nba? Or have a better rookie season than Duhon?



assuming he is drafted to a team that has some room at PG (which is logical) I say yes. Plus he has a great shot.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>adam</b>!
> 
> 
> Duhon doesn't get alot of the credit he deserves. Do you really think Jack will survive in the nba? Or have a better rookie season than Duhon?


Absolutely. Duhon is shooting freakin 30% from the field. Jack is a very solid outside shooter, and can create his own shot off the dribble. Duhon is a downright awful shooter and scorer. That right there kills the comparison. 

Draft.net has been ripping Jack for his lack of playmaking ability, but I disagree with that as well. He might not be Jason Kidd, but he is a true PG. Jack's size/the way he moves reminds me a lot of a young Sam Cassell...

Jack probably isn't quite the defender that Duhon was/is yet, but has the potential to be a great defensive PG at the NBA level.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Updated List

1.	Marvin Williams, Jr
2.	Rudy Gay
3.	Chris Paul
4.	M. Andriuskevicius
5.	Rashad McCants
6.	Andrew Bogut
7.	Chris Taft
8.	Martell Webster
9.	N. Aleksandrov
10.	Raymond Felton
11.	Tiago Splitter
12.	Daniel Gibson
13.	Hakim Warrick
14.	Joey Graham
15.	Ersan llyasova
16.	John Gilchrest
17.	Johan Petro
18.	Ronny Turiaf
19.	Danny Granger
20.	Fransico Garcia
21.	Antoine Wright
22.	Gerald Green
23.	Curtis Stinson
24.	Kennedy Winston
25.	V. Veremeenko
26.	Louis Williams
27.	Daniel Ewing
28.	CJ Miles
29.	Wayne Simien
30.	Ryan Gomes




Bubbles Nate Robinson, Channing Frye, Sean Banks , Jawad Williams, Dijon Thompson, Jared Homan, Julius Hodge (in no particular order)


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Still don't have Curtis Stinson on your draft board? Missed todays game people?


----------



## froggyvk (Sep 12, 2002)

2006


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

froggyvk said:


> 2006



if i'm a 22 yr old kid who dropped 29 pts on Kansas at home (all 7 of the teams points in an OT win) while in the midst of a 7 game conference win streak. I might consider going pro in 05.


----------



## ChitwoodStyle (Oct 9, 2003)

How can you seriously think that Bogut will go to sixth. He is just like Duncan, and I can't seriously see him going anywhere out of the top 3 unless the Clippers acquire all of the first three picks.

No Rudy Fernandez on your board either, the only player i would take over him is Bogut. Rudy has shown he can play on a bigger level than any other of the wing players.

I also don't see Tiago following out of the top ten he is playing very good, for a very good team, that will make a run at the Final Four in the Euroleague now that everyone is healthy.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Any mock draft that doesn't have Bogut in the top two or three isn't worth reading IMO.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Captain Obvious said:


> Any mock draft that doesn't have Bogut in the top two or three isn't worth reading IMO.


I agree.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I think his mock is great. He is giving his own opinion instead of just re-saying what every other draft site out there says. I can respect that. I like outside the box thinking.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Marvin Williams isn't going pro this year

-hg


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

Captain Obvious said:


> Any mock draft that doesn't have Bogut in the top two or three isn't worth reading IMO.


Agreed, especially when you got him behind Rashad McCants.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Bron_Melo_ROY said:


> Agreed, especially when you got him behind Raymond Felton.


Maybe he thinks Raymond Felton is going to be a bigger star than Bogut will be. 

(I agree with that, Felton is going to be an amazing pro)


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

TheATLien said:


> Maybe he thinks Raymond Felton is going to be a bigger star than Bogut will be.
> 
> (I agree with that, Felton is going to be an amazing pro)


I meant Rashad McCants and their is little to no chance that McCants will have as good a pro career as Andrew Bogut. He's a white Tim Duncan.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

You can predict the future? Cool beans.

Tell me the lottery numbers for tomorrow.


----------



## Genjuro (Jul 17, 2002)

Chris, your site looks good, although I don't understand German. But I've noticed that you mention Nowitzki in the Splitter's profile. Do you suggest there that those players have anything in common? I hope not...


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

I'm not sure if Rudy F. is coming out this year or next. Tiago, was high on past mocks and last year had awful workouts and dropped on everyone's. Why should I go will the flow of everyone elses mock without scouting talent and put him in my top 5 just because he's hyped again?As for Bogut, he's hyped as well, playing well, but the draft boards are really hyping him up. You gotta ask yourself, are the teams going to draft him this early?. My answer is.... I'm not puting him up their yet. I operate under the premise that both Rudy Gay and Marvin Williams have proven they are for real, so why not come out if your gonna be a top 3 pick in 05. IMO the only HS player that has any business coming out is Webster. As for McCants, I am high on what he will become as an NBA player (redd, mobley etc). IMO he will be a future all star. I felt the same about another college kid last year, Ben Gordon. And since my gut was right about him, I'm going to go with my gut on McCants too.


----------



## Critic (Jun 19, 2003)

ahhhh...Im sorry people...but if Bogut declares...he goes number 1...

No doubt about it. He is a center remember! Not many going round anymore and almost every team outside Miami, Sacramento, Houston and Cleveland need one


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

i should probably get dijon thompson on my board


----------



## PHXSPORTS4LIFE (May 8, 2003)

Kekai23 said:


> You should put which teams draft which guy. I wanna see who you think my suns are gonna draft with their pick and the Bulls pick.



we don't have our pick anymore. spurs exercised it and sent it to ny for nazr. we just have the bulls pick. figure on it being somewhere between 12 and 18.


----------



## PHXSPORTS4LIFE (May 8, 2003)

Amplifier said:


> Hakim is very simular athletically to Shawn Marion/Darius Miles. From what I have seen statistically and from Syracuse games he is closer to Shawn Marion than Miles.
> 
> Those are the best comparables for Hakim in the last 5 drafts. They went 3rd and 9th respectably.



funny, i was just thinking that. if hakim improves his long range shooting just a notch and his ballhandling just a notch he could be shawn marionesque.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

I remember before the season started. There was a thread about a highschool junior who is suppose to be the next great center, and I said if you are going to bother watching that kid you should also watch Bogut (man I am a genious) :clown: 

I am never familiar with the high schoolers or foreigners but from the college game

Bogut 
Paul 
Taft

will all be top 5 picks.

Felton will not be in th e top 5.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

nbanoitall, who do you think is the best PG in this draft?

Everyone seems to keep saying Paul, but I like Jack's game over his. And Felton too.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

based on tourney play the best point guard in the nba is deron right now. gilchrest and felton could be big time nba players. they may be better for the game than Paul maybe. 

I watched the all american game, my mock wasnt too bad especially for being this old
Green is lotto no question now

I was dead on with Webster, he and green are the only guys that should declare.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Hustle said:


> I remember before the season started. There was a thread about a highschool junior who is suppose to be the next great center, and I said if you are going to bother watching that kid you should also watch Bogut (man I am a genious) :clown:


Greg Oden. And he's still the concensus #1 for 2006. He'd be #1 this year too.


----------



## Thorgal (Feb 1, 2003)

Nimreitz said:


> Greg Oden. And he's still the concensus #1 for 2006. He'd be #1 this year too.


Any idea what kind of stats this kid is putting now? Anobody?


----------



## Critic (Jun 19, 2003)

Two things...

First...
I realise Marvin Williams is an amazing talent...but he was a bench player this year...How many bench players in the NCAA declare and go number 1??? ahh I dont know of any. I think he needs to come back and prove as a starter that he has what it takes. One more year at UNC certainly wouldnt hurt his career.

Second...

Why is Chris Taft considered to be a top 5 or even top 10 pick??? If an NBA team picks him in the lottery...they need their heads examined. He had a great Freshman campaign...then embarrased himself this year with a series of no shows in important games. I dont know why on earth he's decided to declare...if he proved he had some heart to go with his massive NBA sized body...THEN and only THEN... would he be deserving of a high pick.

End of rant...


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Critic said:


> Two things...
> 
> First...
> I realise Marvin Williams is an amazing talent...but he was a bench player this year...How many bench players in the NCAA declare and go number 1??? ahh I dont know of any. I think he needs to come back and prove as a starter that he has what it takes. One more year at UNC certainly wouldnt hurt his career.


Neither could it possibly help his career. His options are to be a top 3 pick this year, and get paid lots of money for playing basketball, or to spend another year playing basketball for free just so that he can be a top 3 pick next year. What's the point? I can see why a UNC fan would think that way, but Marv doesn't need to prove anything to you.



Critic said:


> Second...
> 
> Why is Chris Taft considered to be a top 5 or even top 10 pick??? If an NBA team picks him in the lottery...they need their heads examined. He had a great Freshman campaign...then embarrased himself this year with a series of no shows in important games. I dont know why on earth he's decided to declare...if he proved he had some heart to go with his massive NBA sized body...THEN and only THEN... would he be deserving of a high pick.
> 
> End of rant...


Taft will be fine. If he floats all the way down to the Lakers then Mitchie the K is going to rub one out while drafting him. Taft plays with a combo guard and Craig Smith-like post player with no NBA future who takes the shots that Krauser doesn't. If Taft's riding shotgun for Kobe he'll get lots of chances to put back misses.


----------

